# 3 Bildschirme unter GTX 570?



## klon5422 (17. Juli 2011)

Heyho liebe Foren gemeinde, ich muss wiedereinmal euer wissen aunutzen und euch folgende Frage stellen:
Ich habe hwute einen 3. Bildschirm dazubekommen und wollte alle 3 an meine ASUS ENGTX570 Anschliessen, allerdings kann ich nur maximal 2 Benutzen, sonst kommt die Meldung einstellungen können nuicht gespeichert werden.
Mal zu den Bildschirmen, der eine ist ein
27" ASUS VE278Q 1920x1080 (auf HDMI)
19" Dell 1907 FP 1280x1024 (auf DVI)
15" Dell E151 Fpp 1280x1024 (DVI mit VGA zu DVI adapter)
Und den 3. also den 15 Zöller habe ihc heute rausgekram tund wollte euch jetzt fragen, wieso geht er nicht? wenn ihr fragen zu meinem System habt, schaut hier:
Mein Sytem SySID#147621
wäre wirklich ehr nett, wenn ihr mir helfen könntet 
Lg
Luca aka klon5422


----------



## hwk (17. Juli 2011)

weil man mit einer Nvidia Karte nur 2 Monitore ansteuern kann, ausser bei manchen Hersteller Karten, die ein eigenes Design haben.
:o


----------



## milesdavis (17. Juli 2011)

Du kannst bei Nvidia-Karten generell maximal 2 Bildschirme pro Karte ansteuern! Aber reicht dir die Arbeitsfläche nicht aus???

Wenn du es trotzdem machen willst, kommst du um eine zweite Karte nicht herum. Da würde eine billige reichen. Es geht ja hier nur ums reine ansteuern.


----------



## klon5422 (17. Juli 2011)

ok ok... UNd durch einen Splitter? Ich meine die Schirme laufen auf gleicher Auflösung..


----------



## hwk (17. Juli 2011)

naja dann siehst du 2 mal das selbe Bild o.O bringt jetzt irgendwie nicht unbedingt so viel ^^


----------



## klon5422 (17. Juli 2011)

Gibt es nicht splitter, die das bild aufteilen?


----------



## Scorpio78 (17. Juli 2011)

*TripleHead2Go*



Matrox Graphics eXpansion Module TripleHead2Go Digital Edition Videoumwandler

und wenn es nur 15"er sind, dann kannste die auch das mal anschauen:

Zotac Geforce GTX 550 Ti Multiview unterstützt bis zu drei Bildschirme - lcd, grafikkarte, multimonitoring


----------



## klon5422 (17. Juli 2011)

OK..okkk also das lohnt sich ja nun wirkoich nicth  danke trodzdem! Ich werde ne alte Grafikkarte reinahuen.. geht da auch ne alte Ati? oder muss es ne Geforce sein?


----------



## Scorpio78 (17. Juli 2011)

Zotac Geforce GTX 550 Ti Multiview unterstützt bis zu drei Bildschirme - lcd, grafikkarte, multimonitoring

Die sollte bei der Auflösung reichen, meinste nicht?


----------



## klon5422 (17. Juli 2011)

Ich hab halt noch eine Alte Ati readeon x600 rumliegen, wäre das möäglich oder muss es ne Geforce sein?


----------



## Aggrotyp (17. Juli 2011)

mit windows 7 ist es möglich mehrere grafikkarten von verschiedenen herstellern zu verwenden.
einziges problem ist dass beim aufspielen des catalyst, vom nvidia treiber physx deaktiviert wird.
damit wollen die grünen ihr physx schützen.


----------



## klon5422 (17. Juli 2011)

ok.. Dann werd ich es lassen..


----------



## Cook2211 (17. Juli 2011)

Aggrotyp schrieb:
			
		

> mit windows 7 ist es möglich mehrere grafikkarten von verschiedenen herstellern zu verwenden.
> einziges problem ist dass beim aufspielen des catalyst, vom nvidia treiber physx deaktiviert wird.
> damit wollen die grünen ihr physx schützen.



Nein ist es nicht. Das geht nur mit Hacks und auch nur um mit AMD Karten PhysX zu nutzen und nicht fürs rendern als solches.


----------

